# shop made router fence



## clint (Sep 16, 2008)

anybody have any good plans for a router fence? Could really use some fresh ideas, please allow me to pick your brain well maybe somebody else should do that look what happened when I picked mine!!!! >>>>IN NEED INDEED>>>> thanx


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Nor on NYW has a good fence system. Takes a couple pieces of scrap mdf. I will try to sketchup the one that I used on my stile and rail router. Not much adjustability, but it is a dedicated router for stile/rail cuts only.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Now if I can figure out how to get a jpg on here for you.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I use plexiglass for the top to see if the dust chute is clogged. Again this is a permanent fence bare bones fence. You can router a slot in each side of the table and use a T nut on a carriage bolt to allow fence to slide forward and back. I typically use 1/2" ply for the framing. Another suggestion would be to put plastic laminate on the fence face, or use mdf that has a smooth surface. Have fun making


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I recently built a table & fence, with the latter being based loosely on this design:










I modified the plan somewhat, for instance making the backing one piece 5" high 3/4" MDF with an arch/fitting for dust collection, adding 4 braces between the backing & base for strength, and making the faces 5" high red oak, face jointed & planed to 3/4" thick, as shown in these images:










Note the t-track on the face fronts for feather boards, there are also t-tracks on the rear-center of the faces for sliding laterally around the bit. I prefer the clamp system, which works well & doesn't require cutting into the top (1.25" MDF glue up with high pressure laminate on all sides). When the clamps are tightened, my digital angle guage shows a perfect 90 degrees to the table at all points all along the fence .

Hope this is helpful

Dan


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

4' level, c clamps and a combo sq has proved the most reliable offering user comfort in any position which best suits the task. Never will win a style contest, but has proved itself countless times.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

I built this one from Wood Magazine.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is knock off of one of "Norm's" router table fences. It is a hybrid of the hardware that came with the PC router combo set and some scraps I had.



















The metal router table was part of the combo set- it had legs, switch, etc. The whole thing was too flimsy and I didn't have room for another bench top tool. Made a frame for the top, to enlarge it and mounted it in place of the saw wing. Used the hardware from the original PC fence to mount the home made one. The only thing I would add is a dust collection method.

Lew


----------



## clint (Sep 16, 2008)

thanx much for all the help and the response really appreciate it will let you all know how it turns out thanx again


----------

